# Arthritis



## MountainWoman (Feb 17, 2013)

Anyone want to share how they cope with arthritis short of taking prescription medicine? My old bones are aching.


----------



## Minimor (Feb 17, 2013)

Anti-inflammatory pills when necessary, not regularly (yet). Sometimes just Tylenol -- otherwise Tiger Balm liniment helps a whole bunch.


----------



## Mona (Feb 17, 2013)

Totally agree with Minimor. That is what I do too. I put up with it when I can, but when I get bad flare-ups, I like to take the Tylenol Arthritis. You only take 3 a day as they are long lasting/slow release, so stay in your system. My Doctor told me I can also take Ibuprofin along wth them without any harm.


----------



## Debby - LB (Feb 17, 2013)

I use turmeric and fish oil. If I run out of one or the other I use Tylenol arthritis, 1 a day. Turmeric is one of the best things I've ever taken for arthritis and general pain relief.


----------



## MountainWoman (Feb 17, 2013)

Thank you everyone!!


----------



## Hosscrazy (Feb 17, 2013)

Turmeric is wonderful!!! I do love Advil, as it seems to work fast and quickly. I also take joint supplements daily which does help as well - Move Free seems to be one of the best for me. Hope you feel better soon!

Liz N.


----------



## sfmini (Feb 19, 2013)

I'm afraid I go for the prescription meds. Celebrex.


----------



## Marty (Feb 20, 2013)

I recently got some very bad news and I'm presently on Aleve twice a day. I've refused RX drugs.


----------



## Mary Lou M (Feb 20, 2013)

Are you sure it is arthritis? I was fighting flair-ups of GOUT that effected my joints for a few years now.. Gout is a build-up is Uric Acid in the joints and a form of arthritis... Some days it would get really bad so I could not even walk.. Finally this past Fall I had to do something about the build-up of Uric Acid in my joints.. I take Allopurinol daily to lower the uric acid and now I move so freely.. and do not feel so sore all over as I used to.. You can get a test from your doctor to see if you have high uric acid levels.. Something you might want to check.. Was well worth it for me to go on Allopurinol.. wish I did it sooner!


----------



## shorthorsemom (Feb 20, 2013)

get your vitamin D levels checked. I was in agony. My doctor said arthritis. It got worse. I could hardly walk, blamed it on old horse accident, nerve issues, got tested for everything under the sun and even had a brain scan. I could hardly walk. Was taking all kinds of pain meds and going to therapy twice a week. Then I got my vitamin D checked. It was extreem low. Went on vitamin D as a supplement. Therapist measured my motion range improvement and I was at a shocking 85% improvement in two weeks, vs, 1 degree improvements prior to vitamin D therapy. I tell everybody to get checked. It isn't everybodys answer, but low vitamin D can make any ailment so horribly worse. It changed my life. I tell everybody. Recently told my friends wife who is having considerable joint pain lately. She just told me that her test came back horribly low and she is now on 5000 units daily!. Anybody on cholesterol meds should get checked. Statins wipe out your vitamin D. I learned 50% of all people regardless of age are low D levels. I felt 20 years younger within a few weeks. My siatica also went away and my shoulder that we thought I was going to need rotator surgery on unlocked and is now fine. Amazing. getting off soap box now... LOL, get the D checked, can't hurt. Most prescribed blood test right now. Epidemic of Low D. take care. PS, only ever take Ibuprofin for pain... PS, everybody I have told recently to get checked when they complained of pain has come back very low. something to think about.


----------



## Norah (Feb 21, 2013)

I have the beginnings of arthritis in my hands ... mostly in the thumbs , the doctor says its "trigger finger" but without the "pop" that happens . I will go for surgury next month . Cortazone (sp) was great but only lasted for 3 months .Thanks for the Tumeric idea, how do you take that ? sprinkle over your food ? I have also herd that apple cider vinegar is good . currently i am drinking a ton of water with lemon ... flushing the system

Advil is my form of relief : ) but doctor says a big "NO No"


----------



## MountainWoman (Feb 21, 2013)

Thanks so much everyone. I'm going to try Tumeric. I have had arthritis for a long time and I'm fairly certain it's arthritis but will check to see if it's gout or Vitamin D deficiency. All I know is I ache and it's hard to get moving. Once I'm up, everything seems to fall into place thank goodness. Thanks for all the help!!


----------



## Bess Kelly (Feb 23, 2013)

This info comes from "Bottom Line Publications"

While there is a lot of sales pitches with the info, I often find a good deal of very good info to research and use. This recently came to me and it is what others are mentioning on the thread, with a little more description/info.

*Curcumin.*

A chemical compound in the spice turmeric, it helps inhibit inflammatory enzymes and reduces joint pain without the gastrointestinal side effects that often occur with aspirin and related drugs.

_Scientific evidence:_

A study published in _The Journal of Alternative and Complementary Medicine_ found that curcumin reduced arthritis pain and improved knee function about as well as _ibuprofen_ (Motrin).

*How to use curcumin:*

To obtain a concentrated dose of the active ingredient, try curcumin supplement capsules with a standardized curcuminoid complex (rather than kitchen turmeric, which would be difficult to consume in therapeutic amounts). Follow the label instructions—typically taking it three times daily during flare-ups. Between arthritis episodes, you can take half this amount to prevent inflammation. _Caution:_ Curcumin can inhibit the ability of blood to clot. Use this supplement only under a doctor’s supervision, particularly if you’re also taking a blood-thinning medication such as _warfarin_ (Coumadin) or aspirin.

*Fish oil*

. The omega-3 fatty acids in fish oil supplements increase the body’s production of _inhibitory prostaglandins,_ substances that prevent inflammation.

*Scientific evidence:*

A study published in _Arthritis & Rheumatism_ discovered that some arthritis patients who took fish oil improved so much that they were able to discontinue their use of conventional painkillers.

*How to use fish oil: *

The amount of omega-3s found in dietary sources is insufficient for pain relief. Use a fish oil supplement—doses range from about 2,000 mg to 6,000 mg daily. Start with the lower dose, then gradually increase it until you notice improvement in pain and stiffness (the rate at which the dose is increased depends on the patient). If you take more than 2,000 mg of fish oil daily, you should be monitored by a physician—this supplement has a blood-thinning effect.

*Ginger.*

This spice has compounds that inhibit the effects of _cyclooxygenase_, an inflammatory enzyme.

*Scientific evidence:*

A study that looked at 261 patients with knee arthritis discovered that those who took ginger supplements had less pain—and required fewer painkillers—than those taking placebos.

*How to use ginger:*

Ginger spice will not provide enough of the active ingredient, so use a ginger supplement. The standard dose is 250 mg taken four times daily. Talk to your doctor before trying ginger—especially if it’s used with a blood--thinning drug, curcumin and/or fish oil. Ginger can increase the risk for bleeding in some patients.


----------



## sfmini (Feb 23, 2013)

My Ortho surgeon swears by capsaicin cream as well. Here is a link to WebMD with the info. WebMD is a highly regarded medical website, one that is very trustworthy.

http://www.webmd.com/pain-management/tc/capsaicin-topic-overview

Since the cream is put on the skin, it goes directly to the joint(s) needing the medication and not throughout your body.

I have to be very careful what I take and use as I have a bleeding disorder called Idiopathic Thrombocytopenia Purpera, aka ITP. Basically it means my spleen destroys my platelets and I bruise and bleed easily. I am lucky as it is a mild case and don't need treatment, just watching, and a few bags of platelets before surgery.


----------



## Carriage (Feb 27, 2013)

Hey MW,

You have received very good advice re inflammation relief including checking D levels (good catch) Turmerics properties are still being discovered and its ability to fight cancer is becoming more exciting.

In dogs we took a different approach and tried to go to the heart of the issue to illicit change directly. To that end we received and consumed a study conducted by Intercal, the original patent holder for Ester-C. This European study indicated that over time (6 mo. plus) the joint itself could remodel, dramatically changing the function of that joint to the positive or normative. Specifically that the femoral head (H.D.) could and would remodel to more closely fit the acetabulum (sp?), and this done using only Ester C. Our studies replicated this study and our results were the same. 90% of dogs under two years of age either completely recovered from arthritic symptoms or were effected in the same way so as to live normal lives. The results on myself recovering from a sever shoulder injury were nothing short of fantastic.

However, unlike Intercal whose hands were tied by the fda, we didn't just use Ester C. We also used weight specific and therapeutic levels of MSM and a form (identical) of Cosequin called Cosamin (&DS). This product from Nutrilabs can be acquired at Costco or like stores without a prescription AND for much less moolah. Dr Wendel Belfeild (Orthomolecular veterinarian, "How to have a healthier dog, cat") used to say something I've never forgotten. You don't put 8 men on a field to play football, you use the WHOLE team. To that end we use ALL of these things and more as they are discovered. Oddly enough, our studies indicated, early on, that we were far more effective when we joined MSM and Ester-C than when we used either, alone. Ester-C ruled the roost as far as efficacy, but it was greatly aided in its efforts when married to MSM. I say oddly because, Intercal used to combine Ester-C and MSM until they were forbidden to do so by the medical mafia. We did all of this without the benefit of a cosequin type substance as none exsisted at the time. The addition of these oral addequans in the specific formulation they are, adds FAR more nutritional horsepower to accomplish the goal.

What is the goal?

I told you that I had also befitted from this dog program as well. I could see in our study dogs what was occurring but also had occasion to see what it REALLY does and did so on myself.

At age 38, I was having a debilitating popping in my wrist. Through-out my training I had not had a problem like this and had fully recovered from a severe shoulder injury by using MSM and Ester-C. I had been told after my injury was discovered that I would not do physical things again like rope-work and archery and the like. After 2 surgeries and walking away from a third surgery, I freed myself from the AMA grips and decided to use the same program we had developed for dogs. And THAT is when I started to get better. ALOT better! As in, not only shot, but taught Archery at Reed and went on to earn a Ranger cap.

Any way back to the wrist. I go in for all of these tests and dye injection and what have you. While they never discovered the reason for the popping wrist they did discover an oddity in the ex-rays of the wrist. I had ZERO arthritis.What is so odd about that? I'm only 38 right? Ah but here is the rub. Our toxic environment aside, arthritis is set in motion at a relatively early age. Like in the mid to late 20s with visible signs in place by the early 30's. When my ex-rays were examined by the drs and myself you could plainly see two things. I had very tight and sharply defined joint pockets and NO signs of arthritis at all. NONE. This was very perplexing to the medico's, but not me.

Neither did I tell them what I knew because I had so much time in grade trying to get vets and drs. to take a look at this, that I knew that they would not believe me and just chalk it up to a unique "anomaly". Even though the evidence was staring them right in the face.

Nutritional therapy is called Orthomolecular medicine. What you put in your body is either a poison or a medicine. Good food is also good medicine. By understanding the food/body relationship, we become our own best daily doctors or eventual undertakers.

Now are there limits? Well certainly. A torn labrum and or mice (broken free joint material) within a joint will need surgical correction to be removed as no recovery can happen with that type of irritant causing joint havoc. However once removed by a competent surgeon recovery can and does occur in most cases. A six month long program on a Rottie with OCD proved this to me very emphatically. After a VERY competent ortho surgeon removed the mice from the joint, this Rottie went right on this program. As the Rottie was mine I was able to watch the delayed transformation of this beautiful girl from a cripple with a huge hock to the flowing effortless movement God had made her to have. Even though she was spayed, I went to show her at a Seiger show. Now a Seiger show ain't like an AKC "show". It is truly ALL about working ability and conformation FOR work. Told ya it wasn't like AKC "shows". The reason I did the show with her was that I wanted a written critique of this dog and specifically about her movement. Now this judge is from Germany, only speaks German and has judged ONLY Rottweilers his entire career.

However A little aside first.

It took a full six months for this program to work on Shcatzi. I really had lost heart and thought that I had failed. However at 6 months she got better and better FAST. Her limp disappeared and the swelling in her hock reduced quickly. Her working pedigree started to show itself in her vastly improved movement. We were over at Reed the night before the Seiger show with the dogs and Shcatzi slipped on the wet grass and went down screaming in pain. She did get up and I ran over to her as she was holding that leg up in pain. I put her on the ground and immediately started stretching the hock open and then closed. I then rubbed heat with my hands into the joint for a few minutes. Results. She gets up walks home quite normal and shows in the morning.

The critique?

Says our German Judge, "Very good in the movement"

That superb ortho vet? He calls me and wants to use my therapy on a severe bilateral HD dog. However it's not "my" program. Others carried the water and did the early work. All I did was put it together in a comprehensive program pulled from multiple disciplines. When Intercal's Dr. Brown called to find out what the program entailed, he did say "Wow, that much more comprehensive than what we were doing". Not only must you recover the animal or human to fully functioning, physical therapy is essential as is fitness for life. Remove the irritant and it becomes joyously possible.

Sorry that this is so long. It is difficult to cover in a soundbite, that which took years, a mountain of study and much work to prove.

Thanks for your time,

Bb

Ps. Wanna see one of my best efforts? If so CanineCarriages.com shows one. My boy, Kings Kamehameha (Kam fer white folk) had mod/severe., bilat HD (from an injury, NOT genetics......) What you see in our flagship photo shows him some 8 months later doing what he REALLY loved to do and having fully recovered by 36 mo of age. When radio-graphed again at age 8, he showed NO signs of arthritis that was painfully evident at age 24 mo and the the femoral head HAD reshaped to more closely fit it's socket. There was only the normal shortening and thickening of the femoral neck that occurs with age, but NO arthritis. I posses the exrays as a pictorial proof of my assertions. The biggest joy was to see these cripples live healthy, happy and vibrant lives. It don't pay the rent, but it's worth a million bucks to us.


----------



## misty'smom (Mar 1, 2013)

I have Rheumatoid Arthritis as well as Osteoarthritis. The RA is an auto immune disease, my immune system attacks my joints and destroys the soft tissue. I've had 7 surgeries to my hands,wrists and elbows. I have to be on meds that suppress my immune system to keep the RA in remission so it doesn't cause anymore damage to my joints. The Osteo is just from wear and tear on the joints and......."getting old"! I take prescription meds for constant pain or just Advil or Tylenol. Also I use a topical prescription Voltarin which is an anti-inflammatory and it works really well. Ice and heat are my friends as well!!

Is your pain symmetrical? Meaning if your right thumb hurts does your left thumb hurt? Do you feel tired or like you are coming down with something often but do not actually get sick? Blood work can usually tell a lot about arthritis and may be worth it even if it just rules out the bad stuff like RA. I did not go to the Dr and probably had RA for years before I was diagnosed, just thought I was getting old. But with that I had joint damage that may have been controlled if I went to the Dr sooner.


----------



## kmh (Mar 2, 2013)

After 18 surgeries (from 1994 to the present) for osteoarthritis (I am 58 yrs old), I have found Tylenol Arthritis helps with the constant aches and pains. We remodeled our bathroom this winter and and had a whirlpool tub installed. Sitting in the heated whirling water is wonderful for my joints.

Before we had the whirlpool tub, any heat applied to my joints would help whether it was sitting in a warm tub of water, using the heating pad or using those clay packs that you heat in the microwave then apply to joints, like you would an ice pack.

I cannot tolerate any cold weather or I get so stiff I can hardly walk. My knees are most affected by the OA. However I have had both thumb joints removed, surgery on one foot twice, elbow surgery, two hip surgeries and numerous knee surgeries (many arthroscopes and one knee replacement that did not go well-I will need the other knee replaced in the near future).

I hope you find relief, I know how painful each day can be. Good luck.

Steph


----------



## Shari (Mar 4, 2013)

I use Advil and that Aspercreme stuff you rub over the area that is hurting.


----------



## shorthorsemom (Mar 4, 2013)

I have a friend who was having hip and joint and arthritis pain. She was using a cane to walk. I talked her into a vitamin D test. She came back VERY low and is now on 5000 units daily. This was within the last two weeks that she called me to tell me how glad she was that I talked her into asking her doctor for the test. Cant hurt, but sure can help!


----------



## AngC (Mar 5, 2013)

Interesting thread. ...seems to me as you age, things get ache-y.

I don't much care for prescription solutions. So I used to take advil, but.... I was taking more and more and then they popped a warning on there that it was harmful to your (liver, I think???)

My hands hurt so much I would bathe in turmeric if I thought it would do anything. Did I miss something... what do you do with the turmeric?


----------



## shorthorsemom (Mar 5, 2013)

Turmeric is ingredient in mustard. Reduces inflammation naturally. I thought I had old age creeping in. Turned out to be low vitamin D. I'm harping but if you could see me struggling to walk and aching joints and hips blaming horse wreck for pain.. now I throw hay walk miles with the dog..carry water buckets and feel 20 years younger. It wasn't old age yet..it was the D. Really


----------



## AngC (Mar 6, 2013)

Well, fiddle; I was looking in my herb growing books. I'm dubious that I could grow tumeric here. I'm still puzzled what you do with the turmeric?


----------



## KanoasDestiny (Mar 6, 2013)

You ingest the turmeric. But be careful of how much, and make sure you drink plenty with it. It's a binding herb, and can cause dehydration and contipation. But it has a lot of healthful uses, not just for joint pain.


----------



## lvponies (Mar 7, 2013)

It seems that this winter everything has become achy!! While waiting for Spring to warm me up, I appreciate all the advice here and will definitely try a couple. Haven't been to the doctor in years, so maybe it really is time to go get that blood work done!!


----------



## MountainWoman (Mar 7, 2013)

I started Vitamin D today and I'll see how that goes. Haven't seen the sun since last fall except for a moment here and there so hoping that's the answer. Thanks for all the great suggestions!


----------



## shorthorsemom (Mar 7, 2013)

its best if you get your vitamin d checked first, however, what I take since I am low is 4000 iu daily and I prefer the capsules to the tablets. Some friends have been put on 5000 daily by their doctor because they are so low. For some reason unless I supplement the D, I remain low. Not even drinking milk, sunshine or taking regular vitamins helped me. Keep us posted.


----------



## vickie gee (Mar 7, 2013)

Thanks to this thread I have added turmeric to my cooking ingredients and take it daily in pill form. That being said, I want to say the two best things for my back pain in the Back To Life Machine and daily power walks. Walks are ideal if two miles but in a pinch even a half mile works wonders. We have had the back to life machine for about 8 years and it works wonders on buttocks, lower back, back, thoracic, neck and shoulders. It has saved us dozens of $20 chiro co-pays. Saw it on an informercial, bought it, and love it! Google it!

Now for vitamin D. My doctor has me take D-3 50,000 IU twice a month. A compounding pharmacy produces it. Beats the heck out of Fosamax or Actonel for building bone density. I took them for about 7 years and I was having mini heat strokes which I am convinced was a side effect. They also make your bones brittle. .awful drugs they are. I believe in my heart that Fosamax killed my mom. And btw, has anyone seen Sally Fields advertising Boniva lately? I hope she was not really taking it.

Back to arthritis: My creams include TigerBalm, Two Old Goats, Granny's Pain Away, and Icy Hot. I also love my herbal microwave pillow which is made by Wellness Secrets. It will get rid of all types of pain and let you drift off to sleep. Works miracles on headaches.


----------



## MountainWoman (Mar 8, 2013)

Vickie,

Where did you get your Back To Life Machine and your herbal microwave pillow?


----------



## vickie gee (Mar 8, 2013)

MountainWoman said:


> Vickie,
> 
> Where did you get your Back To Life Machine and your herbal microwave pillow?


Here is the Back to Life Machine. Looks like it has gone up about 30 bucks since I got mine. http://www.getback2life.com/


----------



## vickie gee (Mar 8, 2013)

The pillow came from Bath and Body Works, but it was years ago.


----------



## AngC (Mar 9, 2013)

Thank you, KanoasDestiny, for explaining what you do with turmeric.

My last remembrance of turmeric was one of those little metal cans in which you used to get spices on my mother’s spice shelf. I don’t remember her using it much; I just remember it had a rather evil yellow color.

I didn’t even think about buying it off the shelf in whatever form you can get. When I think of herbs, since I’m trying to expand my herb garden, I automatically think about how to grow such stuff. And when I looked in my books, I came across either a lack of/or conflicting information about the use of turmeric.

It still looks like something not suited to our climate here, but who knows... I’ve been snipping at my rosemary plants all winter and they’re still kicking.


----------



## MountainWoman (Mar 15, 2013)

Just an update. I finally broke down and went to the doctor and turns out what I thought was arthritis in my leg was an infection. I'm on antibiotics and on the mend and the pain has already lessened but I learned that as much as I detest going to the doctor, sometimes you just have to go. So if you're having any new or unusual pain or symptoms, please get them checked out.


----------

